

Netherlands falls on list of random countries - twowo
http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.speld.nl%2F2011%2F11%2F07%2Fvn-komt-met-lijst-van-willekeurige-landen%2F

======
steffex
Please note that this website isn't an actual Dutch news site. It's ment to be
funny!

~~~
icoder
In short, De Speld is the Dutch Onion

